# My groups logo



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Welp, i opened up Photoshop for the first time in a long time and got started on a lil logo for the riding group im in.

Got a couple done, now to get some stickers made of em. Let me know what you guys think of my PS skills LOL :haha:

BTW, my group is Team Too-Broke :bigok:


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

i like it!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks buddy ....i think i did pretty good myself (not to be conceited bout it)


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

photoshop is hard. I've tired to mess with it before. first time messing with it?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol nope .... actually bout 2 years ago i used to be in the "jailbreaking iphone/ipod" scene and i used to design app icons and themes so i learned it some, also have a photoshop cs3 book i used to read lol ....its hard at first but after that u learn everything urself....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

heres one or two i can find on hand that i did wen i was first starting out lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice group logo!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks P!


----------

